# Plugin-WoW-Addons nicht angezeigt



## Drasher (8. April 2008)

Hi, 
Ich kann seit den WoW Patch 2.4 nicht mehr im Blasc meine Addons aktualisieren da mir keine mehr darin angezeigt werden. Ich kann auch nichts mehr neu downloaden oder alte Sache löschen da diese mir ebendfalls nicht angezeigt werden.
vllt kann mir einer sagen was ich anderst Einstellen muss damit ich meine Addons wieder sehen kann um sie mal zu aktualisieren...


----------

